# New TOTW formula Sierra Mountain (Lamb based)



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I was just taking a look at our new price book from our dog food supplier for my business, and saw that Taste of the Wild has two new formulas out now. I haven't heard anything about them, and have not seen them in stores yet, and they're not even on the official TOTW website, which is weird to me. 
But, if I can order it for my business, I can only assume that it's on other shelves somewhere. It's called Sierra Mountain. Anyone using it yet?? It's lamb based, looks decent- like the rest of the TOTW products. 

They also have a new fish based cat food, too. 

*Ingredients:*
Lamb, lamb meal, sweet potatoes, potatoes, peas, canola oil, potato protein, roasted lamb, tomato pomace, natural flavor, salt, choline chloride, mixed tocopherols (a natural preservative and source of vitamin E) dried chicory root, taurine, tomatoes, blueberries, raspberries, yucca schidigera extract, dried fermentation products of Enterococcus faecium, Lactobacillus acidophilus, Lactobacillus casei and Lactobacillus plantarum, dried Trichoderma longibrachiatum fermentation extract, vitamin E supplement, iron proteinate, zinc proteinate, copper proteinate, ferrous sulfate, zinc sulfate, copper sulfate, potassium iodide, thiamine mononitrate (vitamin B1), manganese proteinate, manganous oxide, ascorbic acid, vitamin A supplement, biotin, niacin, calcium pantothenate, manganese sulfate, sodium selenite, pyridoxine hydrochloride (vitamin B6), vitamin B12 supplement, riboflavin (vitamin B2), vitamin D supplement, folic acid.


TOW Sierra Mountain Canine Formula


ETA: As of Tuesday, September 14 it is now listed on the TOTW website.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

totw makes some rpetty cool formulas. i bet all these bags will have the naturox instead of the ethox


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

thanks for the heads up, I'm suprised its not listed on their site. But I'll have to try the fish formula for my cats, they do well on the rocky mountain, but they need some variety.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (May 19, 2009)

Yes all the TOTW formulas no longer use ethoxyquin in their fish meal. However, that being said, they are manufactured by Diamond which, for me, is a deal buster.


----------



## nayers (Sep 15, 2010)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Yes all the TOTW formulas no longer use ethoxyquin in their fish meal. However, that being said, they are manufactured by Diamond which, for me, is a deal buster.


why is that?


----------

